
Ask HN: Tools to run, manage, track SaaS service deployments? - miraculixx
Every multi-tenant SaaS or PaaS (cloud) needs to track which user deployed which services, when, for how long. I&#x27;m seeking existing technology to do this.<p>Features:<p>* specify what services are available<p>* for each service specify the deployment steps (e.g. script) for creating, starting, stopping, checking health, removing a service<p>* upon user request or some other trigger, schedule a service&#x27;s deployment steps<p>* execute and monitor status of deployment steps<p>* should have a cli and&#x2F;or REST API<p>* track deployment status in a database for easy persistence<p>* run periodic health checks<p>My preference is to have a Python component, perhaps a Django app, but I&#x27;m open to any other implementation that is easily docker deployable. I have already implemented a Django app because last time I checked there were no ready made tools available. Not sure if I should continue investing in it.<p>PS: I know there are some potentially applicable tools, but they are either too specific in use case (e.g. rancher, terraform), or too complex (e.g. puppet, chef).
======
nwrk
Try [https://kubernetes.io/](https://kubernetes.io/)

~~~
miraculixx
Thanks for your response. I know of k8s, and it's great for what it does but
not what I'm looking for.

What I need is the user-facing side of things. Say a community building web
site offers a chat service as an option (and many more additional options).
The user can activate the service from some UI, which then triggers one or
several steps such as setting permissions and possibly deploying some
component. Sure this eventually may trigger a k8s deployment, but obviously
k8s is not a user facing application. The site still needs a way to track
which user has activated which optional component and needs to track whether
that service is operational.

